# Warum fange ich die meisten Mefos....



## DDK (13. März 2008)

Warum fange ich die Meisten Mefos auf einen Blinker der Rot/Gelb ist und dazu noch mit Silberglitzerband beklebt, diese Farbe kommt nicht in der Natur vor aber ist trotzdem mein fängister Köder. 
Hat jemand dazu eine Erklärung?|kopfkrat


----------



## Zanderlui (13. März 2008)

*AW: Warum fange ich die meisten Mefos....*

die sind vielleicht neugierig darauf mal was neues zu probieren???kennen diesen köder nicht und haben somit auch keine schlechten erfahrungen und gehn somit ganz unbefabgen an die sache ran!!!?wäre das ne lösung?!:m


----------



## Ullov Löns (13. März 2008)

*AW: Warum fange ich die meisten Mefos....*

Weil du den am meisten fischt? Wie viele sind denn so die meisten? 10? 50? 100?


----------



## ~JoJo~ (13. März 2008)

*AW: Warum fange ich die meisten Mefos....*

Soweit ich das beurteilen kann, ist es doch so, dass bei kalten Wassertemperaturen, also im Winter, mit Reizfarben (Rot-Gelb, Orange-Gold) gut gefangen wird. Wenn die Luft- und Wassertemperatur steigt, dann sollten generell natürliche Farben zum Einsatz kommen.

=> Du warst wohl mehr im Winter los, nä? :q

Ansonsten bleibt zu sagen, dass Rot-Schwarz auch ganzjährig fängig ist.


----------



## MefoProf (13. März 2008)

*AW: Warum fange ich die meisten Mefos....*

Hallo,

ich fange fast alle Mefos auf weiss :q. Auch nicht unbedingt eine Farbe, die bei wildlebenden Tieren dominiert. Eine mögliche Erklärung wäre der sogenannte Albinoeffekt. Bei Fischen kommen als Farbvarianten insbesondere auch rot/orange und gelb vor.  Solche Fische haben in frreier Wildbahn meist nur geringe überlebenschancen, da sie besonders auffallen, leicht im Schwarm fixiert werden können und somit leichte Beute sind.

Eine andere mögliche Erklärung könnte (neben der von Sundvogel :q) auch sein, dass die Farbe gar keine Rolle spielt. Fische (als nicht gerade intelligente Lebewesen) reagieren auf Reize. Wenn dein Köder genug Reizmuster hat, wie zB Bewegung, Grösse oder Form, kann dies ausreichend sein, um den Fisch zum Biss zu verleiten.

Mal deinen Lieblingsblinker doch einfach mal anders an, dann kommst du der Antwort vielleicht ein Stückchen näher


----------



## Angler25 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Warum fange ich die meisten Mefos....*

*Du hast sehr viel Glück mit den Mefos.|schild-g*

*Weiterhin viel Glück und ganz viel Petri Heil#r*

*PS:"Lass für die anderen auch noch ein Fisch drin":q*


----------



## Robi Hobi (13. März 2008)

*AW: Warum fange ich die meisten Mefos....*

#h DDK..

... weil die Witterungsbedingungen oftmals auf Deiner Seite sind!

Wirst mir ja mal irgendwann Deinen Topköder vorstellen und dann machen wir mal ein Vergleichsangeln!:m

|wavey:|wavey: bis bald, meld mich Montag zurück!

Robi Hobi


----------



## Ullov Löns (13. März 2008)

*AW: Warum fange ich die meisten Mefos....*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich fange fast alle Mefos auf weiss :q. Auch nicht unbedingt eine Farbe, die bei wildlebenden Tieren dominiert. Eine mögliche Erklärung wäre der sogenannte Albinoeffekt. Bei Fischen kommen als Farbvarianten insbesondere auch rot/orange und gelb vor. Solche Fische haben in frreier Wildbahn meist nur geringe überlebenschancen, da sie besonders auffallen, leicht im Schwarm fixiert werden können und somit leichte Beute sind.
> 
> ...


 


Ich fange anähernd alle meine Mefos mit Blinkern an den weiß ist. Woran liegt das wohl???;+

Ehrlich gesagt, ich schätze den Fischen ist das recht wurscht. 

Uli


----------



## Steffen23769 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Warum fange ich die meisten Mefos....*

Nach all den Jahren in denen ich jetzt schon zum Küstenblinkern gehe, dutzende Köder ausprobiert habe, ja teilweise manchmal alle 5 Minuten den Köder gewechselt habe, gehe ich jetzt meist mit Kupfer, schwarz und rot/schwarz los...

Kupfer am Tag...

Schwarz in der Nacht...

Rot/schwarz als Reizfarbe...


Und soll ich euch was sagen, ich fange immernoch nix 

Nee im Ernst, ich denke die Farbe spielt eine kleinere Rolle als der Glaube an einen köder... wer an seinen Blinker/Wobbler glaubt, der fängt.


----------



## donlotis (13. März 2008)

*AW: Warum fange ich die meisten Mefos....*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich fange fast alle Mefos auf weiss :q. Auch nicht unbedingt eine Farbe, die bei wildlebenden Tieren dominiert.



Ich fange auch meist auf weiß! |rolleyes Die Bauchseite ist allerdings bei sehr vielen Fischen weiß bzw. hell gefärbt.  Auf der Flucht oder beim Schwimmen mit Verletzungen/Erkrankungen blitzt diese weiße Seite bestimmt öfter auf. Stimmt dann noch den Bewegungsreiz rummst es in der Rute... Das ist meine Erklärung für die Farbe weiß. Bei Schwarz ist es da etwas anders.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## DDK (14. März 2008)

*AW: Warum fange ich die meisten Mefos....*



Robi Hobi schrieb:


> #h DDK..
> 
> ... weil die Witterungsbedingungen oftmals auf Deiner Seite sind!
> 
> ...



Geht klar werde Ostern wieder Oben sein, dann können wir ja den Vergleich starten.
Ich wünsch dir ein dickes PETRIE und lass dich nicht vom Stein blasen.:m


----------



## DDK (14. März 2008)

*AW: Warum fange ich die meisten Mefos....*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Nach all den Jahren in denen ich jetzt schon zum Küstenblinkern gehe, dutzende Köder ausprobiert habe, ja teilweise manchmal alle 5 Minuten den Köder gewechselt habe, gehe ich jetzt meist mit Kupfer, schwarz und rot/schwarz los...
> 
> Kupfer am Tag...
> 
> ...



Mit der Schwarz/Rot Kombi habe ich auch noch kein Glück gehabt, obwohl ich es jedesmal min. eine Stund probiere aber dann stelle ich mich wieder um.
Nicht verzagen mein Durchbruch hat auch gut zwei Jahre gedauert bis ich meine ersten guten erfolge hatte


----------



## DDK (14. März 2008)

*AW: Warum fange ich die meisten Mefos....*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Weil du den am meisten fischt? Wie viele sind denn so die meisten? 10? 50? 100?




Bis jetzt sind es 100% auf einem Köder.


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Warum fange ich die meisten Mefos....*



DDK schrieb:


> Nicht verzagen mein Durchbruch hat auch gut zwei Jahre gedauert bis ich meine ersten guten erfolge hatte



Ich verzag' nicht, keine Bange 

Hast mal auf meinen Wohnort geschaut? 

Das blöde is' nur, daß man wenn man erstmal an der Küste wohnt, seltener zum Fischen kommt als die Urlauber... 

Hat wohl was mit dem "Urlaub" zu tun


----------



## MefoProf (14. März 2008)

*AW: Warum fange ich die meisten Mefos....*



donlotis schrieb:


> Ich fange auch meist auf weiß! |rolleyes Die Bauchseite ist allerdings bei sehr vielen Fischen weiß bzw. hell gefärbt.  Auf der Flucht oder beim Schwimmen mit Verletzungen/Erkrankungen blitzt diese weiße Seite bestimmt öfter auf. Stimmt dann noch den Bewegungsreiz rummst es in der Rute... Das ist meine Erklärung für die Farbe weiß. Bei Schwarz ist es da etwas anders.
> 
> Gruß donlotis



Das war bislang auch meine Theorie, warum weiß so gut fängt, aber für rot und gelb passt das irgendwie nicht |kopfkrat



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Ich verzag' nicht, keine Bange
> 
> Hast mal auf meinen Wohnort geschaut?
> 
> ...



Das liegt dann wohl eher an dir. Gerade das Mefoangeln bietet sich doch für Kurztrips geradezu an. Ich gehe meist auch nur für ne Stunde los. Spinnrute, Messer und zwei Blinker, mehr braucht man nun wirklich nicht. Ich hab allerdings auch einen Hund und der muss so oder so jeden Tag an die frische Luft, dann nehm ich eben schnell die oben genannten Dinge mit an den Strand |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Warum fange ich die meisten Mefos....*

Bin zwar nicht so der Mefospezi - aber Köderfarbendiskussionen find ich immer interessant.

Es gibt mit Sicherheit Situationen, an denen bestimmte Farben stechen. Dann meist auch nicht "irgendein weiß", sondern eben ein ganz bestimmtes.

In der überwiegenden Mehrzahl der Fälle denke ich abre auch, dass die Farbe nur ein Faktor unter mehreren ist, der einen Fisch zupacken lässt - oder eben nicht....

Da spielt Form und Laufverhalten eine Rolle, erzeugte Druckwellen, evtl. auch Geräusche, Lauftiefe etc.. Und ob der Fisch Hunger hat oder aus "Agressivität" beisst (oder eben nicht)...

Meine Erfahrung beim Kunstköderangeln ganz allgemein:
Finde den Fisch - dann fängst Du ihn (früher oder später).

Meist angelt man am Fisch vorbei, weil er sich grade nicht da aufhält, wo man seinen Blinker/Wobbler/Pilker oder sonstwas langzieht. Sind Fische da, beissen sie meist auch recht schnell (spielt wahrscheinlich auch Futterneid ne Rolle..). Von manchen Situationen wie gesagt abgesehen, an denen es ganz bestimmte Köder (Form, Lauf, Lauftiefe, Farbe etc.) braucht, um erfolgreich zu sein.

Schätze ich aber auf unter 10%.

Das größte Problem dabei ist immer, dass man hervorragend über Farben (und oder andere Aspekte der Kunstköder) diskutieren kann, aber letztlich nur Mutmaßungen anstellen. Man kann vielleicht nachweisen ob Fische bestimmte Farben rein technisch sehen können (entsprechende Anzahl Zäpfchen/Sinneszellen etc.), aber man weiss ja nie, ob und was der Fisch mit dieser visuellen Info in seinem Hirn anfängt....

Bleibt also letztlich alles irgendwie Spekulation....

Aber irgendwann kommt vielleicht im Laufe einer solchen Diskussion doch noch einer auf die durchschlagende Lösung.

Ich bin gespannt und werde das weiter mit Interesse verfolgen....


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Warum fange ich die meisten Mefos....*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Das liegt dann wohl eher an dir. Gerade das Mefoangeln bietet sich doch für Kurztrips geradezu an. Ich gehe meist auch nur für ne Stunde los. Spinnrute, Messer und zwei Blinker, mehr braucht man nun wirklich nicht. Ich hab allerdings auch einen Hund und der muss so oder so jeden Tag an die frische Luft, dann nehm ich eben schnell die oben genannten Dinge mit an den Strand |supergri



Ich geh schon oft genug los und fang ja auch, so is' es ja nun nicht, man beachte immer den "Zwinkersmilie" den ich nur allzugerne verwende 





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber irgendwann kommt vielleicht im Laufe einer solchen Diskussion doch noch einer auf die durchschlagende Lösung.



Ich befürchte, da werden wir lange drauf warten müssen 
Wie ich bereits schrieb, wird jeder mit seinen Favoriten am besten fangen...
Glaube kann da Berge versetzen... glaube ich jedenfalls


----------



## Fynn_sh (14. März 2008)

*AW: Warum fange ich die meisten Mefos....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bin zwar nicht so der Mefospezi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber dein zweiter Absatz bestätigt deinen ersten Satz |rolleyes (wirklich nicht böse gemeint)

Meerforellen werden nicht umsonst seeehr gerne als Zicken bezeichnet 
Die heftigste Erfahrung habe ich da letztes Jahr im Frühjahr gemacht. Wir waren Vormittags in Kolding auf der Fliegenfischermesse. Am Nachmittag wollten wir dann wieder zurück, haben uns dann aber entschlossen nochmal für 2std ifschen zu gehen, wenn man schonmal aufm Weg ist, kann man ja auch nochmal eine an sich ganz erfolgrecihe Stelle abfischen. 
Naja angekommen am Platz, Ruten fertig gemacht und ab ans Wasser. Noch bevor ich einen Fuß im Wasser hatte, habe ich die ersten 2 Fische in Fliegenwurfweite buckeln gesehen. Also voller Vorfreide die ersten Würfe gemacht, aber nix. Fliegenwechsel, nix. Das ging die nächsten 2 std so weiter. Wir haben die komplette Fliegendose rauf und runter gefischt, von riesen Heringsstreamern, über Muddler, bis hin zu Mini Red Tags. Lange Strips, kurze Strips, langsam gestrippt, Rute untern Arm und Vollgas usw. Es war einfach nix zu holen.
Ich habe an dem Abend mindestens 30 Fische in meiner aktuellen Fliegenreichweite (also Radius 30m um mich rum) gesehen. Darunter waren Fische von 25cm bis weit über 60cm. Was zusätzlich außerhalb meines Radius abging, brauche ich wohl nicht extra zu erwähnen. Die teils gebuckelt sind und teils komplett ausm Wasser gesprungen sind.
Es war echt der hammer, so eine Szene habe ich noch nicht mal am Forellenpuff gesehen. 

Auf jeden Fall haben wir diesen Abend zu dritt komplett, ohne auch nur einen vernünftigen Biss, durchgeschneidert. 

Das war so mein heftigstes Erlebnis in der Hinsicht, ich hatte aber auch schon viele ähnliche Erlebnisse, aber nicht ganz so heftig.

Sehr schön ist es auch in der DVD "Geheimnisse der Meerforellen (Fliegenfischen)" zu sehen. Dort hat man 10m vor dem Fliegenfischer eine Kamera aufgestellt, mehrere Male zieht ein Schwarm von ca. 20 Meerforellen vor der Kamera lang, der Fliegenfischer kriegt aber trotzdem nix ans Band 

Ein ähnliches Erlebnis hatte ich mal auf Fynen, da ist ständig ein Schwarm von 5-6 Meerforellen vor mir langgezogen #q Waren aber keine normalen Meerforellen, sondern alle ü 70 |uhoh: Das kann ich so genau sagen, weil ich nach 3 Stunden zufällig die kleinste Meerforelle aus dem Schwarm ans Band bekam, 76cm. 

In dem Punkt unterscheiden sich Meerforellen meiner Meinung nach sehr von den normalen Süßwasserraubfischen, die man oft nur lange genug reizen muss, irgendwann packen sie zu 

Gibt natürlich auch das Gegenteil, jeder Wurf eine Meerforellenattacke... Dieses aber leider viiiel zu selten im Gegensatz zu den Ignoriererlebnissen.

Naja Off Topic Ende |rolleyes

Ich denke mal das du alle Fische auf gelb/rot gefangen hast war einfach Zufall.  Hättest du durchgehend schwarz/rot, weiß oder grün/silber gefischt, hättest du wohl ähnlich viele Fische gefangen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Warum fange ich die meisten Mefos....*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Sorry, aber dein zweiter Absatz bestätigt deinen ersten Satz |rolleyes (wirklich nicht böse gemeint)
> 
> Meerforellen werden nicht umsonst seeehr gerne als Zicken bezeichnet
> Die heftigste Erfahrung habe ich da letztes Jahr im Frühjahr gemacht. Wir waren Vormittags in Kolding auf der Fliegenfischermesse. Am Nachmittag wollten wir dann wieder zurück, haben uns dann aber entschlossen nochmal für 2std ifschen zu gehen, wenn man schonmal aufm Weg ist, kann man ja auch nochmal eine an sich ganz erfolgrecihe Stelle abfischen.
> ...



Ganz genau so kann es gehen...

ABER...

Genauso hat Thomas Recht...

Eine wirkliche Regel gibt es nicht...

Und ganz ehrlich, das ist auch gut so und macht den Reiz aus #6#h


----------



## Fynn_sh (14. März 2008)

*AW: Warum fange ich die meisten Mefos....*

Moin Steffen

war auch mehr darauf bezogen 
"
Meist angelt man am Fisch vorbei, weil er sich grade nicht da aufhält, wo man seinen Blinker/Wobbler/Pilker oder sonstwas langzieht. Sind Fische da, beissen sie meist auch recht schnell (spielt wahrscheinlich auch Futterneid ne Rolle..)."

sonst stimme ich Thomas schon zu....


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Warum fange ich die meisten Mefos....*

Hab ja auch von den Ausnahmen geschrieben, die sich meiner Erfahrung nach (auch geschrieben: weniger mefos!) auf ca. 10% beschränken drüften..


----------



## seatrout61 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Warum fange ich die meisten Mefos....*

Das die Farbe nicht sooo fangentscheidend ist wie zb. Köderart / -gewicht und -führung ist doch auch schonmal eine Regel.


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Warum fange ich die meisten Mefos....*

Ist mir sonnenklar Fynn #h

Ich hab vor Jahren in Dahme zwischen den Buhnen gestanden und meinen Blinker immer wieder gen Horizont gefeuert... NIX...

Kurz vorm dunkelwerden dreh ich mich Richtung Strand um, weil was hinter mir platschte.

mehrere MeFos buckelten und sprangen zwischen mir und Strand... und ich stand nicht allzuweit draußen 
eine einzige habe ich erwischen können 
Und welchen Köder ich da auch immer  genommen hätte, es hätte keine Rolle gespielt, zumindest was die Farbe anbelangt hätte, das Ködergewicht ist oftmals entscheidender, denn dort wo ich fischte, war das Wasser gerade mal "Gummistiefeltief"...

Die "Biester" sind einfach unberechenbar und das ist auch gut so


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Warum fange ich die meisten Mefos....*



seatrout61 schrieb:


> Das die Farbe nicht sooo fangentscheidend ist wie zb. Köderart / -gewicht und -führung ist doch auch schonmal eine Regel.



Genau das meinte ich :m
Wobei meiner Meinung nach, das Gewicht entscheidender ist als die Köderart.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hab ja auch von den Ausnahmen geschrieben, die sich meiner Erfahrung nach (auch geschrieben: weniger mefos!) auf ca. 10% beschränken drüften..



Dann wird es mal Zeit, daß Du Deinen Hintern aus dem Schwabenländle mal Richtung Küste wuchtest und hier angelst


----------



## MefoProf (14. März 2008)

*AW: Warum fange ich die meisten Mefos....*

Auch ich habe schon solche Tage erlebt, wie Fynn oder Steffen es beschreiben. Dann ist man echt am verzweifeln, weil wirklich nix geht, aber die Fische um einen herum springen.

Trotzdem muss ich Thomas doch Recht geben. Die meiste Zeit angelt man dort, wo keine Fische sind. Dazu ist das Revier Ostsee einfach viel zu gross. Ich habe auch schon häufiger folgende Situation gehabt. Man trifft auf einen Schwarm und hat jedesmal Biss, wenn man den Köder durch den Schwarm zieht. Geht der Köder aber nur ein kleines Stückchen am Schwarm vorbei, hat man nicht einen einzigen Biss|kopfkrat.


----------



## Fynn_sh (14. März 2008)

*AW: Warum fange ich die meisten Mefos....*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Trotzdem muss ich Thomas doch Recht geben. Die meiste Zeit angelt man dort, wo keine Fische sind. Dazu ist das Revier Ostsee einfach viel zu gross.
> 
> Mmh das sehe ich ein bischen anders. Ich glaube es sind viel öfters Fische am Platz, als man vermutet. Sobald totaler Ententeich ist, sieht man an den richtigen Stellen eigentlich sofort Fische, die man bei leichtester Welle nicht mehr sehen würde. Genau so ist es wenn man 2-3 Tage Südostwind hat, dann ist die komplette Nordseite der Eckernförder Bucht aufgewühlt und man fängt quasi überall.
> Wo sollen die Fische denn in der restigen Zeit sein?
> ...



Das habe ich bis jetzt so noch nicht erlebt, oder ienfahc nicht drauf geachtet. Werde ich bei der nächsten Gelegenheit mal genauer drauf achten


----------



## MefoProf (14. März 2008)

*AW: Warum fange ich die meisten Mefos....*

Mmh das sehe ich ein bischen anders. Ich glaube es sind viel öfters Fische am Platz, als man vermutet. Sobald totaler Ententeich ist, sieht man an den richtigen Stellen eigentlich sofort Fische, die man bei leichtester Welle nicht mehr sehen würde. Genau so ist es wenn man 2-3 Tage Südostwind hat, dann ist die komplette Nordseite der Eckernförder Bucht aufgewühlt und man fängt quasi überall. 
Wo sollen die Fische denn in der restigen Zeit sein? 
Wenn man mal mitm Belly oder einem normalen Boot die Strände abfährt, sieht man auch recht schnell das die besten Futterplätze der (kleinen) Mefos ziemlich dicht unter Land liegen. Weit draußen trifft man selten Tangläufer, Garnelen oder Tobischwärme an und das ist nunmal die Hauptnahrungsquelle kleiner Mefos 
Das wirklich gar keine Fische vor Ort sind halte ich an guten Stränden für relativ selten.

Ententeich und klares Wasser sind meine Lieblingbedingungen :l. 

Und da geb ich dir absolut Recht. Wenn unter solchen Bedingungen Fische am Platz sind, wird man sie mit Sicherheit bald ausmachen, wie z.B durch Nachläufer, springende Fische oder Bewegungen an der Oberfläche. Wenn ich bei diesen Bedingungen eine halbe Stunde an einem Platz gefischt habe, kann ich also mit ziemlicher Sicherheit sagen, dass dort im Moment keine Fische sind. Vielleicht sind sie nur 20 Meter weiter rechts oder links oder einfach 10 m weiter draussen als ich werfen kann. Aber wie gesagt bedeutet das Vorhandensein von Fischen keine Fang oder Bissgarantie. Leider. 
Ähnlich wird es bei bewegtem Wasser sein, nur dass man dann die Fische wohl noch präziser anwerfen muss, da die Sicht schlechter ist und die Fische deinen Köder deshalb nur auf geringe Entfernung ausmachen können. Natürlich sind die Fische immer an den Stränden anzutreffen. Die Frage ist also nur wo genau sie sich aufhalten. 
Deine Beobachtungen vom Belly bezüglich des Nahrungsangebotes kann ich auch nur bestätigen. Wen man sich mal den Spass macht und im Sommer mit der Taucherbrille in der Ostsee herumschwimmt, wird man schnell merken, dass es auf den ersten 10 m nur so von Getier wimmelt, danach wird es ziemlich tot. Dabei gilt: Je näher man an Land ist, desto mehr Kleitiere gibt es.


----------



## Fynn_sh (14. März 2008)

*AW: Warum fange ich die meisten Mefos....*

Jop da hast du recht, deswegen mach ich auch meistens Strecke im Wasser und stehe nur ungern an ein und derselben Stelle. 
Ganz extrem hatte ich das mal im Dezember 2006, ich stand scheinbar direkt vor einem Schwarm. In 2std konnte ich 9 Forellen landen, habe 5 im drill verloren und etliche Bisse versemmelt. 20m links von mir kamen bei 2 Anglern 2 Fische raus, 30m rechts von mir hat man abgeschneidert |rolleyes

Obwohl es auch Strände gibt wo ich mich sehr gerne auf eine Stelle konzentriere, da weiß ich dann aber auch, das die Fische sehr oft genau diesen Weg wählen, um über die flache Sandbank o.ä. zu kommen. Das sind so die Stellen, wo ich dannauch mal 2-3std stehen bleibe. 
Aber diese Stellen zu finden ist leider nicht immer so leicht. Aber wenn man solche Stellen gefunden hat, ....#6

Das Ententeich und Sonne deine Lieblingsbedingungen sind finde ich ja auch sehr interessant |bigeyes
Ich ziehe eigentlich immer Strände vor, die eingetrübt sind. Meiner Meinung nach kommen die Bisse bei solchen Bedingungen um einiges aggressiver, was weniger Aussteiger zur Folge hat.
Ich glaube bei Ententeich, Sonne und klarem Wasser habe ihc noch nie einen maßigen Fisch gefangen |rolleyes
Gerade mit der Fliegenrute versuche ich immer so viel Bewegung wie möglich im Wasser zu haben, am Besten 5-7bft genau von links oder rechts :m Meistens ist man dann alleine am Strand, weil Spinnangeln aufgrund des Seitenwindes kaum noch möglich ist. Fliegenfischen geht dann aber astrein, da man dann mit Sinkschnüren perfekten Köderkontakt hat udn der Fisch meiner Erfahrung nach dann auch eigentlich immer vor Ort am Fressen ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Warum fange ich die meisten Mefos....*



> Dann wird es mal Zeit, daß Du Deinen Hintern aus dem Schwabenländle mal Richtung Küste wuchtest und hier angelst


Gebe zu, dass ich dann wenns mich mal wieder an die küste verschlägt ich beim küstenspinnen eher an Dorschen interessiert bin. Sind einfach zuverlässiger zu fangen. 

Liegt auch wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich immer noch voner Ü50 Mefo träumen muss, da ich nie richtig konzentriert auf Mefos geangelt hab, sondern immer nur mal nebenbei beim warten bis es dunkel genug für die Dorsche war.... Hab trotzdem schon einige erwischt - aber eben nur kleine(re).

Wer aber meint mich zur Ü50 guiden zu können:
Jederzeit mal gerne!


----------



## goeddoek (14. März 2008)

*AW: Warum fange ich die meisten Mefos....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer aber meint mich zur Ü50 guiden zu können:
> Jederzeit mal gerne!




Hase - mein Angebot gilt immer noch  :q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Warum fange ich die meisten Mefos....*

Das ist eh klar (Ende März ist noch drin, wenn unser Provider nicht weiter spinnt....)


----------



## MefoProf (14. März 2008)

*AW: Warum fange ich die meisten Mefos....*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Jop da hast du recht, deswegen mach ich auch meistens Strecke im Wasser und stehe nur ungern an ein und derselben Stelle.
> Ganz extrem hatte ich das mal im Dezember 2006, ich stand scheinbar direkt vor einem Schwarm. In 2std konnte ich 9 Forellen landen, habe 5 im drill verloren und etliche Bisse versemmelt. 20m links von mir kamen bei 2 Anglern 2 Fische raus, 30m rechts von mir hat man abgeschneidert |rolleyes
> 
> Obwohl es auch Strände gibt wo ich mich sehr gerne auf eine Stelle konzentriere, da weiß ich dann aber auch, das die Fische sehr oft genau diesen Weg wählen, um über die flache Sandbank o.ä. zu kommen. Das sind so die Stellen, wo ich dannauch mal 2-3std stehen bleibe.
> ...



Hallo Fynn,

ich mach auch am liebsten Strecke und suche die Fische :q. wenn an den bekannten Hotspots gerade nichts los ist, ziehe ich auch lieber weiter als dort zu warten und kehre leiber später noch einmla zurück.

Da wir ja nun ganz unterschiedliche Bedingungen bevorzugen, kann man eigentlich nur eine Schlussfolgerung ziehen: Man kann bei jedem Wetter erfolgreich sein . Meine Lieblingsbedingungen haben gegenüber deinen allerdings den entscheidenden Vorteil, dass das fischen um ein vielfaches angenehmer ist . Besonders im späten Frühjahr/sommer gibt es kaum etwas schöneres  als ganz früh morgens bei Traumwetter am Strand zu stehen, eine Mefo zu fangen und nach dem schweisstreibenden Drill in die Fluten zu springen :q


----------



## Fynn_sh (14. März 2008)

*AW: Warum fange ich die meisten Mefos....*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Da wir ja nun ganz unterschiedliche Bedingungen bevorzugen, kann man eigentlich nur eine Schlussfolgerung ziehen: Man kann bei jedem Wetter erfolgreich sein . Meine Lieblingsbedingungen haben gegenüber deinen allerdings den entscheidenden Vorteil, dass das fischen um ein vielfaches angenehmer ist . Besonders im späten Frühjahr/sommer gibt es kaum etwas schöneres  als ganz früh morgens bei Traumwetter am Strand zu stehen, eine Mefo zu fangen und nach dem schweisstreibenden Drill in die Fluten zu springen :q



Gut, das ist ein Argument :q
Obwohl ich es auch liebe bei richtig Wind mitten in der "tobenden See" zu stehen |rolleyes

Meine Lieblingsbedingungen haben aber auch einen Vorteil gegenüber deinen, der Strand ist nicht so schei** überlaufen #6
Wobei das Argument bei einem Bewohner Fynens wohl nicht so zieht


----------



## MefoProf (14. März 2008)

*AW: Warum fange ich die meisten Mefos....*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Gut, das ist ein Argument :q
> Obwohl ich es auch liebe bei richtig Wind mitten in der "tobenden See" zu stehen |rolleyes
> 
> Meine Lieblingsbedingungen haben aber auch einen Vorteil gegenüber deinen, der Strand ist nicht so schei** überlaufen #6
> Wobei das Argument bei einem Bewohner Fynens wohl nicht so zieht




Richtig, ich bin meist alleine heir am Strand. Ab und an trifft man zwar mal jemanden, aber das ist dann immer ganz nett. Netze haben wir hier zum Glück auch so gut wie gar nicht.

Einen Nachteil muss ich aber dennoch eingestehen: Ententeich und klares Wasser gibt es nur bei Windstille oder Ostwind, was ja eher die Ausnahme ist. 

Ich will es dieses Jahr ja auch mal mit den Fusseln probieren, da werd ich mal an deinen Tipp denken #6


----------



## Fynn_sh (14. März 2008)

*AW: Warum fange ich die meisten Mefos....*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Richtig, ich bin meist alleine heir am Strand. Ab und an trifft man zwar mal jemanden, aber das ist dann immer ganz nett. Netze haben wir hier zum Glück auch so gut wie gar nicht.
> 
> Einen Nachteil muss ich aber dennoch eingestehen: Ententeich und klares Wasser gibt es nur bei Windstille oder Ostwind, was ja eher die Ausnahme ist.
> 
> Ich will es dieses Jahr ja auch mal mit den Fusseln probieren, da werd ich mal an deinen Tipp denken #6



Ich glaub für die Fliege hast du den besten Wohnort den man haben kann 

Du kriegst gleich mal eine PN von mir, hätte da mal ne Frage zu Fynen.


----------



## DDK (18. März 2008)

*AW: Warum fange ich die meisten Mefos....*

Danke für eure Erfahrungsberichte, sie sind alle sehr interessant und ich habe eine ganze menge neue Aspekte auf nehmen können, aber auch wieder doppelt soviel fragen.
Ich werde einfach weiter wie bisher angeln und mich an meinen Fischen und er Natur erfreuen.


----------

